# First Pen Purchase!



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi All,

I am sure there are a dozen of these threads out there that I can find but I figured I would start my own. I have long been into watches and with that comes an affinity for finer things. I have picked up interest in scotch, cigars, cars, record and plenty more things to waste money on. Now a local jeweler that I work with sells William Henry pens and it made me think, maybe this should be my next money waster. They showed me some of the options like fountain and ball pens but I wasn't completely sold on the product. So what I am asking is, what would be a good pen to get for my first fine writing instrument?

I am obviously not looking to break the bank on the first pen but I am open to all options.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am sure there are a dozen of these threads out there that I can find but I figured I would start my own. I have long been into watches and with that comes an affinity for finer things. I have picked up interest in scotch, cigars, cars, record and plenty more things to waste money on. Now a local jeweler that I work with sells William Henry pens and it made me think, maybe this should be my next money waster. They showed me some of the options like fountain and ball pens but I wasn't completely sold on the product. So what I am asking is, what would be a good pen to get for my first fine writing instrument?
> 
> I am obviously not looking to break the bank on the first pen but I am open to all options.


Lamy 2000 or Pelikan 600 could be options. Lamy is about half the price of the Pelikan and both can last you decades if cared for properly. Having said that, the nib on the Pelikan is more forgiving relative to writing angle; the Lamy has a sweet spot. If you can get both, that's the route I'd take to appreciate two different writing experiences.


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

Do your watch tastes run to vintage, classic or modern?

How’s your handwriting (large and loose, small and tight, scrappy, neat)?




Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

morningtundra said:


> Do your watch tastes run to vintage, classic or modern?
> 
> Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


Check the signature; it's there


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

R1P said:


> Check the signature; it's there


Hmmm... interesting. A bit of everything. I'm guessing OP will go for a mid market, modern pen. Say a Mont Blanc 146, or perhaps a Parker Duofold...

Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

William Henry comes across as far more gimmick and bling than as functional writing instruments. And there are hundreds of great pens out there today. Look East at Sailor, Pilot and Platinum or Nakaya and Danitrio. For basic look at Eboya or the pens being made today in India. In European pens consider ST Dupont, Yard-o-Led, Graf von Faber Castell or Caran d'Ache.


----------



## TreeDog (Mar 31, 2017)

One thing you do need to consider in your search is the nib size. Asian nibs will run smaller than their European counterparts (i.e. Asian fine point is a lot finer than European fine point). 

I'll throw in my suggestions for pens based on price range off the top of my head.
0$-60$: TWSBI Vac Mini or the Eco, Kaweco Lilliput, Pilot 78g, 
60$-150$: Vintage refurbished pens (i.e. Parker 51), Pilot Vanishing Point, Pelikan M200
150$+: Pilot Custom 823, Conid Bulk Filler


----------



## matt009au (Nov 1, 2012)

From having owned a crap-tonne of german, italian, british and japanese fountain pens and an assortment of fine ballpoints, for fountain pens I would recommend starting out with the lower end gold nib pens from Platinum, Pilot, and Sailor.

The Japanese pens are very reliable, especially compared with my italians, and the nibs are especially good and not just the generic bock or jowo. My personal favourite starter is the 14kt soft fine platinum 3776. It has a little more feedback than most but is a lovely writer.

In terms of ballpoints, I use a meisterstuck as my daily driver primarily because it is light, has nice readily available refils, and doesn't give me hand cramps. However, I wouldn't say it writes that much better than a parker jotter. The meisterstucks are also quite fragile, mine has been back for repair twice because I've dropped it.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah.....that "executive luxury" branding is, to me, red flags and alarm bells. SCREAMS marketing hype, and major markups.

And, look...the visuals on the materials are one thing, but the functionals are the functionals. $1000 for a rollerball using a standard refill? Or with the FPS, they're not saying squat on the nib.

For something a bit distinctive, Nakaya uses Platinum parts. nakaya.org, or in the US, nibs.com has a bunch. (And nibs.com is owned by the top American nib master, John Mottishaw.) Actually, spend a while browsing on nibs.com. 

For solid without flashy, there's some very nice Pilots in the Custom line. I have a Custom 912 that's wonderful.


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

How about a 1960’s solid sterling silver Parker 75 Cisele? Will oxidize / patina in unique ways. Scratch and heat proof. Cartridge or converter. Lots of interchangeable nib variants in 14kt and 18kt. Several design iterations to collect. Interesting history.... Fine EDC pen.




Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you for the recommendation. I really like the look of the Lamy 2000 how do you suggest caring for them. Anything specific I should use to store them or clean them?

@RIP


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> Do your watch tastes run to vintage, classic or modern?
> 
> How's your handwriting (large and loose, small and tight, scrappy, neat)?
> 
> Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


My watch taste I would say is more classic. I like smaller dials usually however I do enjoy the technology that comes with a new movement. My hand writing is small and tight fairly neat (at least I would like to think it is.)


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

gangrel said:


> Yeah.....that "executive luxury" branding is, to me, red flags and alarm bells. SCREAMS marketing hype, and major markups.
> 
> And, look...the visuals on the materials are one thing, but the functionals are the functionals. $1000 for a rollerball using a standard refill? Or with the FPS, they're not saying squat on the nib.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for the advice I will definitely look into nibs.com would you recommend a ballpoint or a fountain for my first pen? I write quite often throughout the day.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> How about a 1960's solid sterling silver Parker 75 Cisele? Will oxidize / patina in unique ways. Scratch and heat proof. Cartridge or converter. Lots of interchangeable nib variants in 14kt and 18kt. Several design iterations to collect. Interesting history.... Fine EDC pen.
> 
> Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


just looked those up and I absolutely love them! Great suggestion. Any suggestions on where the best place to go is to purchase one. Obviously I looked on Ebay but if there is a more official site that you recommend I'd love to hear them.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I really like the look of the Lamy 2000 how do you suggest caring for them. Anything specific I should use to store them or clean them?
> 
> @RIP


Head to www.gouletpens.com, they have several videos on maintaining fountain pens. Fairly simple. (They're doing a website update at the moment, but it is a good place to source your writing bits). I do have to echo www.nibs.com as well; I've bought and adjusted FPs there and, as was mentioned earlier, John Mottishaw is one superb nib meister.

One thing to remember if you want to swap inks on the same pen, is to always give it a good clean and let it dry out before putting the new ink in. If you don't switch inks and use the pen regularly, a good clean every 3 months or so, would go a long way.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> Wow thanks for the advice I will definitely look into nibs.com would you recommend a ballpoint or a fountain for my first pen? I write quite often throughout the day.


I'm biased in not using ball points as a rule. If someone hands me on to sign something common courtesy prompts me to use it but be assured it gets returned with the document.

Ball points and rollerballs are lifeless with the common personality of the ink refill. Fountain pens are all unique, each with a personality of it's own. The difference is mechanical versus digital watch writ large.

Nibs was always one of my favorite sources but John is doing less and less of the work these days and it seems the quality level may be slipping.

For likely perfect out of the box today I really look to the East as mentioned above. And today the market truly is global and there are the equivalent of John Mottishaw in many places.

For something unique and adjusted just to suit your hand it is very hard to beat Nakaya. Each of their pens is a one off made by a Master and one of two people tune each nib to suit your writing style. When you order from them you can specify almost every facet of the pen. Here are the checklists they request just related to the nib choice.


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

jar said:


> I'm biased in not using ball points as a rule. If someone hands me on to sign something common courtesy prompts me to use it but be assured it gets returned with the document.
> 
> Ball points and rollerballs are lifeless with the common personality of the ink refill. Fountain pens are all unique, each with a personality of it's own. The difference is mechanical versus digital watch writ large.
> 
> ...


Though this is an option, you begin flirting with 4 figures before you even commit. No doubt Nakaya produces some exquisite pens, and yes, a few under $1K, but before you even get there, experimenting with 'lesser' samples may be a great avenue to understand your likes and dislikes.

Filling that wish list is daunting to anyone not very familiar with fountain pens.

By the way, 100% on the same page relative to ballpoints/rollerballs.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

jar said:


> I'm biased in not using ball points as a rule. If someone hands me on to sign something common courtesy prompts me to use it but be assured it gets returned with the document.
> 
> Ball points and rollerballs are lifeless with the common personality of the ink refill. Fountain pens are all unique, each with a personality of it's own. The difference is mechanical versus digital watch writ large.
> 
> ...


wow thats incredible. I have a huge appreciation for the detail that goes into those pieces and they look amazing. That may have to be apart of the collection down the road though.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

R1P said:


> Though this is an option, you begin flirting with 4 figures before you even commit. No doubt Nakaya produces some exquisite pens, and yes, a few under $1K, but before you even get there, experimenting with 'lesser' samples may be a great avenue to understand your likes and dislikes.
> 
> Filling that wish list is daunting to anyone not very familiar with fountain pens.
> 
> By the way, 100% on the same page relative to ballpoints/rollerballs.


well good to know that the general consensus is that ballpoints and rollerballs are an after thought and I should focus on the fountain pen first. After a quick search on nibs.com I came across this piece (https://www.nibs.com/pens/sailor/sailor-pro-gear-slim-purple-cosmos#product-page-tabs=0) Thoughts? The price point is nice and I am a huge fan of NASA and space so I likes the design in general.


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> just looked those up and I absolutely love them! Great suggestion. Any suggestions on where the best place to go is to purchase one. Obviously I looked on Ebay but if there is a more official site that you recommend I'd love to hear them.


I have to confess to being biased - I have 4 Cisele Fountain Pens, a Ball Pen and a Mechanical Pencil. There's a real Don Draper vibe about them.

They're solidly heavy in the hand without being OTT and the the Cisele etching has a wonderful tactile feel.

I like the F and XF nibs as my hand writing is relatively small and tight.

The nibs are user changeable - in fact the entire pen was designed to be easily "field striped" for cleaning.

I have a cheat sheet here to help me figure out what I'm looking at...

https://p75timeline.herokuapp.com/

Also check out the parker75.com site (and enjoy the retro-craziness).

While this pic looks a little inky, I've yet to have one leak and make a big mess.

I carry this one daily and use it at work.









EDIT: Just noticed you were a space & NASA enthusiast and thought you might appreciate this...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parker-51-...Fountain-Pen-in-925-Silver-R-CM-/332654615574


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

matt009au said:


>


Wow. That's quite the collection. Very nice!


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

jar said:


> William Henry comes across as far more gimmick and bling than as functional writing instruments. And there are hundreds of great pens out there today. Look East at Sailor, Pilot and Platinum or Nakaya and Danitrio. For basic look at Eboya or the pens being made today in India. In European pens consider ST Dupont, Yard-o-Led, Graf von Faber Castell or Caran d'Ache.


BTW @jar, I really enjoyed your website


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> I have to confess to being biased - I have 4 Cisele Fountain Pens, a Ball Pen and a Mechanical Pencil. There's a real Don Draper vibe about them.
> 
> They're solidly heavy in the hand without being OTT and the the Cisele etching has a wonderful tactile feel.
> 
> ...


OH MY that Parker 51 is AMAZING! Also, looooove the throwback Parker75.com web page, very nostalgic. I like the sound of something heavier I tend to hold my pens very tight and don't usually like the way a light pen feels in my hands. What is typically a fair price to find a cisele going for? From what I have seen it looks like there anywhere from $150 to $500 just curious as to what I should be looking out for.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Also, I want to thank everyone for their input! This has been a great learning experience so far. I could have googled this and not even been close to having the same outcome. It is great to have a community that is willing to help a newbie and answer some much needed questions!!


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

You can get a nice early one (1960s-70s) for $100-$200.. Search Ebay and filter on Sold Items. Just make sure the nib doesn't look bent or distorted. Even if they are, replacement nibs (and feed) can be had for $60-$80.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> You can get a nice early one (1960s-70s) for $100-$200.. Search Ebay and filter on Sold Items. Just make sure the nib doesn't look bent or distorted. Even if they are, replacement nibs (and feed) can be had for $60-$80.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/PARKER-75-...m=282993683645&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598

Thoughts on this one?


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Also what would you recommend for ink?


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/PARKER-75-...m=282993683645&_trksid=p2385738.c100677.m4598
> 
> Thoughts on this one?


The nib looks bent or repaired...

Fixable but probably not worth the effort unless they accept a low ball offer.

You'd need something like this to put it right.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Parker-75-...080526?hash=item3d671edb4e:g:9eEAAOSwE-xbDbbM


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> The nib looks bent or repaired...
> 
> Fixable but probably not worth the effort unless they accept a low ball offer.
> 
> ...


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Near-mint-...163973?hash=item3b0e9bd485:g:BKAAAOSweEFbCLHT

This one?


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

Nib and Section look good.

According to my cheat sheet this one's from 1972-1974 (ish). 

Ships from Japan. Ok with this?


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> Nib and Section look good.
> 
> According to my cheat sheet this one's from 1972-1974 (ish).
> 
> Ships from Japan. Ok with this?


They look very official and they have good reviews. Is this something that is commonly copied and not authentic and that I should be looking out for anything specific?


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

For starter, i suggest you go with pilot metropolitan fine nib for the fountain pen and parker vector for the rollerball to get the feel of proper writing instrument at entry level.
Both are priced around $20 or less. You didnt break the bank if at the end of the day you dont like them. 
I used parker rollerball as my beater pen and using the fountain pen only for when im practicing cursive. 

Sent from my LND-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> They look very official and they have good reviews. Is this something that is commonly copied and not authentic and that I should be looking out for anything specific?


Apparently, solid precious metal Parker's were counterfeited in the late 1950's which lead to unique serial numbers being applied to pens destined for the Italian market (they had matching papers).

I've never heard of or seen a counterfeited Cisele. With the price of silver today, these aren't attractive targets for counterfeiters.

You're much more likely to see fake Mont Blancs and other lux brand pens made from "precious resin" or "exotic lacquer" (plastic).

Sent from my cracked, broken hand wound phone. IG @morning_tundra


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Those companies that decide to take up making high end fountain pens as a sidelight to their other expensive creations don't typically produce pens that are optimum writers. Stick with one from the major fountain pen companies. They have models that go for high 4 figures and beyond so don't worry about not being able to spend too little for one.

heb


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

You should try to get to a pen show or try to find a local pen club get together. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

anyone have a suggestion for making my cursive better. I haven't practiced in a long time and was wondering if there are practice books or anything I can use to improve my penmanship.


----------



## gangrel (Jun 25, 2015)

Saw this:

https://www.jetpens.com/blog/how-to-improve-your-handwriting/pt/913

The tips look pretty good, and there's a link to practice sheets in a variety of writing styles.

There is a strong segment of the handwriting instruction community that loathes cursive, for various reasons. They suggest italic. Names to look for:

Getty and Dubay, Write Now
Kate Gladstone has a bunch of stuff as well

Two "simple" factors...practice, and actually taking the act of writing seriously. Most of us don't. So sit down decently, decent table height, and focus on the physical process. Essentially it's gonna be a physical re-training process, so it takes effort and time.


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

gangrel said:


> Saw this:
> 
> https://www.jetpens.com/blog/how-to-improve-your-handwriting/pt/913
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will definitely look into that website


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> anyone have a suggestion for making my cursive better. I haven't practiced in a long time and was wondering if there are practice books or anything I can use to improve my penmanship.


My handwritting had degenerated to unreadable levels... Thanks to crappy paper and free ball pens (with advertising).

I started with a nice FP then a decent (but cheap) note pad with ink-friendly paper. Grids over Ruled worked better for me.

I started writing the full alphabet at least once every day along with To-Dos, Reminders, Dad-Jokes and general comments on my day. Initially, it's a very unnatural and uncomfortable process as you relearn the fine motor skill. Eventually muscle memory kicks in.

About 18 months on, I have a pretty interesting journal and record of my life, that I strangely feel very affectionately about. Both the pen and pad have crossed the Atlantic several times and my hand writing is pretty damn decent; if I might say so myself


----------



## morningtundra (May 6, 2016)

gangrel said:


> Saw this:
> 
> https://www.jetpens.com/blog/how-to-improve-your-handwriting/pt/913
> 
> The tips look pretty good, and there's a link to practice sheets in a variety of writing styles.


Wow, some really nice tips in there. Thanks!


----------



## WatchTheThrone17 (Sep 2, 2017)

morningtundra said:


> My handwritting had degenerated to unreadable levels... Thanks to crappy paper and free ball pens (with advertising).
> 
> I started with a nice FP then a decent (but cheap) note pad with ink-friendly paper. Grids over Ruled worked better for me.
> 
> ...


I have already started with a note book to just doodle in trying to make my handwriting better. I may have to go the route of a grid book though instead of just lined.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

What is a good first pen purchase?


----------



## bigramon (Feb 3, 2017)

good first pen is a personal choice like a good first watch. My first nice pen was a Visconti G8 fountain a few years ago and I still love it.


----------



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I agree with a vintage parker. that would be cool


----------



## Tannhauser (Jul 15, 2018)

gangrel said:


> (And nibs.com is owned by the top American nib master, John Mottishaw.)
> 
> I personally feel that Richard Binder is better, but the only way to get work by him is to see him in person at a how.


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

Tannhauser said:


> gangrel said:
> 
> 
> > (And nibs.com is owned by the top American nib master, John Mottishaw.)
> ...


----------



## whosam (Apr 4, 2018)

You can never go wrong with a Lamy 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cjl1775 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mike M and Mark Bacas (nibgrinder.com) along with Dan Smith (nib master) are my go to guys for any grinding.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhammer (Dec 11, 2017)

I agree with an earlier poster...Pick up a Pilot Metropolitan for less than $20 to see if you're going to enjoy a fountain pen. That was my first pen, and I used it for about 6-8 months before stepping up in cost/performance.



pamfan said:


> What is a good first pen purchase?


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Go with a TWSBI, cheap and great writer.


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

morningtundra said:


> I have to confess to being biased - I have 4 Cisele Fountain Pens, a Ball Pen and a Mechanical Pencil. There's a real Don Draper vibe about them.
> 
> They're solidly heavy in the hand without being OTT and the the Cisele etching has a wonderful tactile feel.
> 
> ...


I have two full sets of ciselés, XF, F, M and 63 nibs, 2x ballpoints and 2x pencils, one is the 0.5mm "jotter" style and the other is the 0.9mm twist job.

Love love love love those pens, and with twist converters they travel very well without leaking!

If you like silver pens, I'll also add my Sheaffer Imperial Touchdown in sterling silver, looks like this one:


----------



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Tres said:


> For starter, i suggest you go with pilot metropolitan fine nib for the fountain pen and parker vector for the rollerball to get the feel of proper writing instrument at entry level.
> Both are priced around $20 or less. You didnt break the bank if at the end of the day you dont like them.
> I used parker rollerball as my beater pen and using the fountain pen only for when im practicing cursive.
> 
> Sent from my LND-L29 using Tapatalk


I will second that you can't go wrong with the Pilot Metropolitan. Need a new nib? Buy a whole pen. $25 CAD on amazon.

Only downside in my experience, whether with supplied converter or the CON-40, they don't like planes AT ALL. Leak leak leak. That's a bummer for me because otherwise they are a go-to for me. Well, when I'm not using a Vanishing Point. Or an MB 146. Or Parker 75/51/45, or... 

Add a vote for Lamy Safari/AL Star. They write well, cheap nibs in all kinds of styles if you want to fiddle around, and really bulletproof.


----------



## DECO665 (Jun 1, 2013)

R1P said:


> Lamy 2000 or Pelikan 600 could be options. Lamy is about half the price of the Pelikan and both can last you decades if cared for properly. Having said that, the nib on the Pelikan is more forgiving relative to writing angle; the Lamy has a sweet spot. If you can get both, that's the route I'd take to appreciate two different writing experiences.


I second Lamy or Pelikan. Both wonderful pens that will last for years.


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

TWSBI are GREAT pens for the price, highly recommended.


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

Two great options.


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

Lots of good recommendations here.

I've bought many Lamy 2000s in stainless steel because I love the design. Every single one of them ends up leaking - sometimes a little, sometimes a lot. As a result, I sold two of them (and got decent resale despite the known problems because people love the look!). I'm hoping the third one can be fixed by either John Mottishaw or Mike Masuyama (two expert nib smiths based here in LA), because I really want one of these to be reliable! But given my headaches with them, I would not recommend a Lamy 2000 as a first pen.

I can heartily second the recommendations for Japanese pens. All of my Japanese pens are Pilots and Namikis (except for one Danitrio). They are bulletproof reliable, wonderful to write with, and never leak. My favorite "daily driver" is the Pilot Falcon metal, which is available in 4 colors. Nibs.com sells them for $240. 

Italian stuff is generally pretty unreliable, but I've had good luck with the Pineider La Grande Bellezza, on sale at Farney's for $298. It has a nice weight, beautiful look, metal details, and a nice springy nib that hasn't yet leaked one me once. Good, wet flow too.

If you are willing to spend more money, Montblanc Starwalkers are also pretty reliable, though you have to use ink cartridges with them. WatchWarehouse is selling a resin-bodied version of $399, though I prefer the metal version.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

My humble suggestion is the Parker brand. Jotter (I prefer steel) for an everyday pen because it looks nice and you wont mind if anything happens to it at $10. The IM (which is my favorite pen) ballpoint which it great for your basic signing checks and paying bills at home and the IM fountain pen for your first fountain pen is my suggestion.


----------



## roadcykler (Apr 6, 2011)

whosam said:


> You can never go wrong with a Lamy
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I just ordered my first Lamy ballpoint, the 2000, based on all the good stuff I've read about it. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Sfroma (Oct 28, 2019)

I have had a lot of custom pens made for me by smaller very established makers. If you show some pics of watches you like, I can recommend some.


----------



## tmvle5m (Jan 18, 2012)

My first pen was Montblanc


----------



## sanchjer (Mar 8, 2019)

My first "nice" pen was the Karas Retrakt 
Love that pen. Stays in my right pocket at all times. Built like a TANK


----------



## chatman (Feb 11, 2020)

WatchTheThrone17 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation. I really like the look of the Lamy 2000 how do you suggest caring for them. Anything specific I should use to store them or clean them?
> 
> @RIP


I've owned a number of Lamy 2000 pens because I like the look. All of them leak. Good writers, but leaky.

The most dependable fountain pens are Japanese - Sailor or Pilot (and perhaps Platinum - my experience with them is limited). There are higher end pieces from Nakaya (often using Platinum nibs), Namiki (Pilot nibs) or Taccia (Sailor nibs) but the overall performance and dependability of Japanese fountain pens is hard to match. The nibs also tend to be finer than European counterparts and in the case of some Pilot nibs, much more flexible.

Italian pens are a little more flamboyant in terms of design and come with smooth, wet nibs that often fail. The most reliable Italian pens I've used are Pineiders. Visconti and Montegrappa _*always*_ require warranty service and tuning in my experience.

Montblanc pens are well-known and write well. Not the most reliable but not bad either. I prefer their metal/lacquer/special edition units, and shy away from anything made from "precious resin" (e.g., plastic). Other brands I've owned and liked include Porsche Design (Pelikan or Bock nibs), Lamy (good writers that leak), and the Cross Peerless line (with amazing Sailor nibs).


----------

